# Schaltplan von einem Schaltschrank



## ohrwurm (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe eine Mega Aufgabe und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Ich soll den Schaltplan von einem Schaltschrank (siehe Anhang) in einen Flussdiagramm überführen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß welche Komponente ich zuerst behandeln soll, nachdem ich 
Start--> 
Hauptschalter angeschlossen-->
Sicherung --> K1 (Haupschütz/Nebenschütz)
               --> K2 (Not-Stopp)
               --> K3 (FC) Frequentumrichter
               --> K4 (Ke) Kühleinheit
               --> K5 (SPS)
aufgebracht habe (siehe Anhang)

Ich hoffe es gibt ein Profi unter euch, der mir etwas unter die arme greifen kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## König (8 Mai 2012)

Es tut mir leid, ich kann dir leider auch nicht helfen.
Aber der jenige der diesen Schaltplan gezeichnet hat gehört eigentlich abgemahnt!
So ein durcheinander hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Aufgabenstellung auch etwas merkwürdig.

Ein Flußdiagramm würde ich eher so umsetzen, dass so etwas wie ein Funktionsablauf dargestellt wird.

Meinetwegen:

1. Hauptschalter Ein
2. Steuerung Ein - Schütz xy zieht an, Lampe xy leuchtet
3. Taste Start - Antrieb xy dreht
etc.

Das dann noch grafisch aufbereitet, fertig.

Als Freeware für ein Flußdiagramm würde ich noch "yed" empfehlen.


----------



## ohrwurm (8 Mai 2012)

Anhang anzeigen Zeichnung2.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo tigerente,
erstma vielen Dank für den Tip. Dies soll Hauptsächlich als Übersicht gelten um später eine sps-Programmierung vorzunehmen.
Da ich das erstemal mich dieser Aufgabe auseinander setze, sollte dies als Orientierung sein, um die jeweiligen Komponente anzusprechen.
Ich habe etwas dran gearbeitet und hoffe, dass ich mich in die richtige Richtung bewege.
Ansonsten wäre ich für ein anderen Vorschlag, wie ich da am besten rangehen sollte gerne zu haben.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Mai 2012)

Je nach Anlagentyp gibt es nicht den "Königsweg" um sich an ein neues Projekt heranzuwagen.
An sich ist der Gedanke zuerst ein Flußdiagramm zu erstellen bestimmt der richtige Weg.
Versuche Dich noch etwas mehr von dem Schaltplan zu lösen und gehe auf die Funktionen, bzw. Funktionsabläufe der Maschine ein.

Mach  Dir Gedanken, welche Betriebsarten (Hand, Automatik, Stopbetrieb etc...  ) Du brauchen wirst, und wie zwischen diesen Betriebsarten gewechselt  werden soll. Z.B. Hand/Auto-Schalter.

Notiere alle Störungen, die Du auswerten willst.
Dafür würde ich nicht unbedingt mit einem Flußdiagramm arbeiten.

Das Flußdiagramm ist eine große Hilfe, wenn Du die Funktionsabläufe darstellen möchtest. Gibt es vielleicht so etwas wie einen festen wiederkehrenden Ablauf?
Wenn  ich mit etwas ganz Neuem beginnen muss, skizziere ich mir immer  zunächst den "normalen" Ablauf. Das ist oft ein guter Einstieg.


----------



## Rudi (8 Mai 2012)

Evtl. auch mal in einer Tabelle für jede Funktion die Bedingungen (für Start, für Betrieb usw. auflisten), auch notwendige Rückmeldungen, Zustände die gespeichert werden müssen,,, usw.
So kannst Du dir erst mal einen Überblick verschaffen oder erfragen.


----------



## ohrwurm (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ist das die richtige Methode an so einem Projekt heranzugehen oder liege ich wieder total daneben.
Über Beispiele würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2012)

Ja das schaut schon mal nicht so schlecht aus.

einfach mal die einzelnen Bedingungen aufschreiben so wie du das gemacht hast.

Parallel dazu Verriegelungsbedingungen aufnehmen.

Wenn du den Prozess Schritt für Schritt analysierst werden dir sicher auch die öffensichtlich zu meldenden und zu behandelnden "Störfälle" auffallen, die auch gleich mal niederschreiben. (Erfahrungsgemäß kommen da dann bei der IBS noch viele dazu und wenn dann die Maschinenführer alleine an die Anlage dürfen, kommen noch einige Kombinationen dazu an die du niemals gedacht hast )

Dann noch Überlegen was machst du wenn du im Betrieb eine deiner Bedienungen verlierst: was passiert zb bei Not AUS; während des Vorgangs verlierst du zB.: die Rückmeldung des Gespannten Werkzeugs; du fährst innerhalb deines definierten Bereichs, plötzlich kommt eine Endlagenmeldung; du Stehst laut Referenz in einer Endlage aber du erhältst keine Endlagenmeldung vom Endschalter, . . .


----------



## Klopfer (9 Mai 2012)

Moin,

Zumindest wenn es um Sicherheitsfunktionen geht, hat es sich bewährt "hinten" anzufangen, also mit der Aktorik. Ich könnte mir das in einer etwas komplexeren Form auch Durcuhaus für normale Funktionen vorstellen. Es ist eben ein wenig komplexer, da nicht nur Abschlatbedingungen betrachtet werden müssen.

Aber ich halte den Ansatz für recht pragmatisch, da jede Funktion ja irgendwann am Ende mal etwas "bewegt".


Gruß

Klopfer


----------

